# Goldendoodle Pup -- APRI MOM??



## cindyareed (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello,

I recently placed a deposit on a 3 week old goldendoodle pup. I just found out that the dad (standard poodle) is AKC registered and the mom (golden retriever) is APRI registered. Should I be concerned? I've read several posts about APRI registered dogs, and am still so confused as to whether or not it really does matter. We are simply wanting to have a puppy come join our lives as a family pet, and lifelong family member. We aren't interested in breeding or showing this dog. (We are mainly interested in the breed.) Anyway...I just thought I'd throw this out there and see what kind of advice or suggestions I may get. Some have said to "run" and others seem to say it shoudn't matter. Help!

Thanks!


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a goldendoodle and am absolutely thrilled with everything about him... 
Woa, did you read the next post below? It's all about the APRI. It looks like its not a very reputable registry. Our doodle comes from AKC registered parents, that have undergone all of the testing that is so important. You would want hip testing, von wilabrand testing, eye testing, and heart testing at the very minimum done on both parents. I guess I would be leary after reading about the APRI....I get a feeling that people just register their dogs thru there since they can't be AKC registered but it sounds good to have some sort of registry. 
A goldendoodle obviously is a mixed breed so you could never AKC register your puppy though.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Attacked? We don't attack, just nip sometimes. The thing with Goldendoodle is it's not a "breed"- it's a mutt. I'm soo glad that you're just planning on keeping him for a pet. Kudos to you!!!!


I'm not sure what APRI means, so sorry about that. I just wanna say the mixes sure make great pets and "Goldendoodles" are very cute. I've seen quite a few and they all look pretty different.


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

your right, maybe nipping is a better word for it  I actually edited that post but you replied before I could finish..


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Please take the post below as constructive criticism. 

First off, a golden doodle isn't a breed. A breed is a dog that can breed true for several generations. A golden doodle is a mutt. 

Secondly, APRI is a puppy mill/back yard breeder registry. Buyer beware. 

Thirdly, you're right, you can't show your dog, and you should not breed it, ever. 

Please consider a rescue dog or a pound puppy. Basically, you'll be paying the designer price tag for a common mutt. If you're ok with that, then so be it. I would not be, as a potential puppy buyer. 

If you're dead set on buying from this breeder, make sure they test OFA, CERF, Von Williebrands, epilepsie, etc.

If they don't, you're getting your dog from a back yard breeder. If you don't know what I just said to you, then you have more research to do.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

you are spending alot of money on a mutt.... and there is a question amongst breeders and dog people about whether anyone deliberately breeding mixed breed dogs could EVER be considered responsible..... 

I have not met any goldendoodles that I have found to be nice family pets.... all that I have met have been high energy difficult to train whacky dogs.... they do not get the best from the mother and father. 

APRI is a made up registry that will register any dog.... it was designed because nobody else will register these mixes.... and is not a sign of quality... but then again neither is AKC registration.... 

as far as health the issue is that generally when dealing with mixes the parents are generally not good quality dogs as no reputable breeder will sell a dog to someone they know is going to breed mixes ... thus the quality of the parents of these dogs is usually questionable..... 

so look for health clearances..... and keep in mind that there is no health clearance for epilepsy as of this time.... while the genetic marker has been isolated there is no clearance for that.... 

however, you should have hip, eyes, elbow and heart clearances for goldens and that would be true for this mixed breed as they can inherit all of the golden health problems and all of the poodle health problems I am not sure what clearances poodles need.

and don't believe the low shedding hypoallergenic stuff.... its not true..... 
S


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

In speaking with a reputable standard poodle breeder the problem with "goldendoodles" besides the name is that Golden Retrievers have health issues specific to their breed as do standard poodles--a goldendoodle will be susceptible to the health issues of both a standard and retriever so you are getting double the risk of something popping up.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

You are buying a mutt...what's the BFD whether one or both parents is registered with the AKC, APRI, or the CFA (that's a cat registry...but just as relevant  ).


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Shalva said:


> I have not met any goldendoodles that I have found to be nice family pets.... all that I have met have been high energy difficult to train whacky dogs.... they do not get the best from the mother and father.
> 
> 
> and don't believe the low shedding hypoallergenic stuff.... its not true.....
> S



Are you sure you have enough first hand experience to make those claims? I actually own a goldendoodle, as does my best friend...and we are both members of a doodle forum, as well as a doodle club in a city of 4 million. We have tons of interaction with tons of goldendoodles and their owners and as of yet, I can honestly say I have never met an owner that is disappointed. In fact, the main topic of conversation is how incredibly easy they are to train and how gentle and sweet they are.... and to top if off, how little, if any they shed.... I know its a hot topic... I know that people who breed pure bred dogs and people who run shelters are sure its the dog from hell...but I can attest, that indeed they are wonderful. 
I own a pure bred standard poodle, and a goldendoodle. I have owned standard poodles all my 40 years of life and think they are awesome, easy to train and incredibly intelligent, but I can say that my goldendoodle is equally as wonderful as my poodle...and a whole lot easier to groom. My doodle is a gentle boy that shepherds the cats, even letting them nurse on his fur, he lets the children in my home do anything with never a growl, he potty trained by 3 months old, he was never a "high energy difficult to train whacky dog". And the hundreds of doodle owners in my club and forum will be happy to back that up. Feel free to message me or email me.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Anndi, I think you're missing the point. 

No one is contesting that they are good pets. All dogs are good pets. All breeds are different. That's why there are 1000000000 types of dogs. 

BTW, random, do you know what a Portuguese water dog is? They're very similar in looks to a "doodle" and yet they're a pure bred dog. Very handsome dogs, too! Very trainable! Non-shedding. Hypoallergenic. 

If I wanted a dog that looked like a doodle, I'd go with one of those guys. 

However, did your breeder test for Von Willebrands? What about epilepsie? What about PHPT (common in goldens)? What about hip displasia? And cataracs? 

If you paid 1000 for your dog, don't you think your breeder SHOULD be testing for those things? 

I know that if I were going to spend that much on a dog (especially a mixed breed) that the breeder d*mn well better test for those things, and provide me proof of each test and what the tests found. 

Plus, from my experience, if a person cares enough about their personal breed of choice to show and otherwise title, they're not going to use that dog to breed common mutts. 

So, they dogs they use for breeding aren't quality. So, what is that 1000 for? Where does it go? 

That's what I would want to know. 

At least if you adopt, you know where your money goes. Maybe I'm a different type of consumer then most people, I don't know.


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Yup Yup Yup and Yup, my breeder did test for ALL those things...and my breeder owns and shows both standard poodles and golden retrievers...The parents of my goldendoodle have both finished their championships....


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh really? Because the PHPT test is still in its infancy. If she told you she tested for that specifically, I'd be wary. 

If she really does do all of those things, then I'm glad you got a dog from her. That's pretty much my only argument with them. 

It just gets on my nerves when people ask what their doodle puppy will look like full grown, or how it will act, or whatever. I'm like, "It's a mutt. It will behave and look like a mutt" LOL! 

MOst doodle breeders are super shady. 

BTW- what purpose does your doodle fulfill that another kind can't? Did you look into the Portuguese water dog, for example? 

I'm just trying to figure out what people see in them. All of the ones I've been around at our all breed training club have been similar to Shalva's experiences. 

They are not laid back, and they are practically untrainable.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

To say a goldendoodle is comparable to a standard poodle is just not right, for shame. I have seen many goldendoodles that became rescues because the original owner didn't get what they thought they were getting and sent them off to the animal shelter.


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok, I should be more specific.. sorry. My breeder tested and gave me copies of all the test results for Hip displasia, cataracts, Von Willebrands, heart, and PHPT. PHPT is a test for hyperparathyroidism...I wasn't aware that the testing is still in its infancy...she didn't say that, but anyway I appreciate that she tests for it. It is most common in Keeshonden...but also common in Golden Retrievers. Epilepsie...I don't think you can get health clearance on yet....

I really appreciate your willingness to talk civily about the doodle...I usually find that people only attack and never respond to my defenses... thank you!

As far as your question on why I felt I needed the doodle... I can only say this. I have had standard poodles all my life. After years of tight tight curls, I wanted to have a large dog with loose soft waves..and still the chance of non-shed. ( I know there is no guarantee) I chose a doodle...it fit the bill. I like portuguese water dogs...but they are smaller and still very curly. I like the wheaten terrier look, but not neccessarily the terrier personality... I really like large dogs which removes all the little soft wavy haired dogs from the list of possibilities...and I finally began research on goldendoodles.. lots and lots of research. I think from the time I heard of them, I waited 2 years before I actually started looking for a breeder. Then it took almost a year before I found one that I approved of. I love Toby. I only wish they were a real breed so I didn't always have to defend my love for him. Oh well  thanks again for a real conversation about goldendoodles, I appreciate it tons!


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ginny, I own both of them... I think I can compare them quite safely. I do adore my standard poodle, he is amazing... but my goldendoodle is easily as nice and he is easier to groom. Yes I know he is a mutt, but no there is no shame in comparing my own two dogs. Please be specific about the "many" goldendoodles you know that are in shelters. Im still looking for real stories of real people and real doodles that people sent off to shelters. I'm guessing they would be goldendoodles that were bought from any back yard breeder with no testing done.... which can certainly happen to any dog at all, even a pure bred one.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

anndi39 said:


> Yup Yup Yup and Yup, my breeder did test for ALL those things...and my breeder owns and shows both standard poodles and golden retrievers...The parents of my goldendoodle have both finished their championships....


What I would look for in a breeder is very strict. Probably more strict than most. Your breeder may have done all the testing, and set up these dogs for a wonderful life. However, your breeder's ethics are still in question. If the AKC were to find out that your breeder was breeding mixes, he or she would be disciplined. To me, it's a red flag that a breeder would violate the AKC's rules of conduct, and I personally would have avoided them. You may have your personal reasons to choose a dog based on a superficial qualitity like coat texture, but IMO finidng the best breeder possible is paramount to personal choice. I always like to recommend to people to find 3 breeds they have studied to fit their needs, and to find 2 or 3 of the best breeder within those three breeds, irregardless of the specific breed, and to choose the breeder they are most comfortable with. That's how important I believe finding a good breeder is to the dog, it's breed, and you. 

Great dogs come from all places, shapes, and sizes, but if you're going to spend your hard earned money on a dog, reward those that are doing their best to follow all the rules as we know them. No offense to you or your doodle, but he or she wouldn't have been considered in my search.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I met two people at the dog park that got their goldendoodles from animal shelters and another at my sisters block party who also got their dog from a shelter as the owners didn't want to deal with them any more. They did seem a little more hyper--we both know poodles can by a little hyper but this was above and beyond. If you are comparing the grooming between a standard poodle and a goldendoodle then I can accept that....


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

curbside....Of course that theory doesn't really take into account that you are going to spend many years with the pet.... and if thats a fact....then finding one that meets your personal taste is pretty important. Coat texture wasn't my only consideration... read my post. If coat texture was the only consideration a wheaten terrier would have fit the bill.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Anndi, I have a few questions, please don't take these the wrong way, I'm genuinely curious. 

I've looked and looked at doodle breeders nad never seen one that health tests or is remotely responsible looking except for a single labradoodle breeder that bred dogs imported from Australia for a guide dog program. So naturally my thought was that all doodle breeders were indeed as everyone has said back yard breeders. Of course many purebred breeders are the same way, but you can at least find the ones that are not. 

So if you have proof otherwise, I would love to see it. (As I'm sure others would as well) Does this breeder have a website? I'm also curious as to why she'd begin crossing the breeds in the first place. Is she a member of her breed's clubs, because I'm pretty sure the poodle breed club forbids the production of designer dogs. I know our breed club forbids it. I'm just curious because the people involved in showing are generally highly protective of preserving their breed and improving it.


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ginny, so coming from a shelter...we still do not know how these were bred. Im just saying this can happen to any poorly bred dog, even a pure bred dog. Even a standard poodle... 

I must have been lucky...my standard poodles haven't been hyper... my Dante likes a good play, but he is content to lounge on the couch as well.  my doodle pretty much has the exact same personality...


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Laurelin, All very good points and no offense taken. I am going to look into that...I got the name of our breeder from someone in a local doodle club....and have only done phone as well as snail mail contact with her and one personal visit. I will ask her if she is a member of the breed clubs. As far as why she began... she only told me that she had many requests from people and at fist she refused... but then she decided that people were going to get them from back yard breeders anyway and decided to provide people with a doodle that comes from quality stock... I never even thought to ask if she was forbidden to do it by any of the registries... Im now very curious as well.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Ginny01OT said:


> They did seem a little more hyper--we both know poodles can by a little hyper but this was above and beyond. If you are comparing the grooming between a standard poodle and a goldendoodle then I can accept that....


that is exactly my experience and my husbands experience in the puppy Kindergarten classes and level 1 and 2 obedience classes he teaches and if you ask a friend of mine who is the director of training at a very well known training facility she will say the same. 

I haven't met any calmer golden poodle mixes..... 

and like I said earlier.... there is a question about whether anyone who deliberately mixes breeds is responsible..... it is probably one of the reasons that this individual does not belong to the breed clubs.... talk about being ostracized...... I wonder if they would even accept her application or if she could find sponsers..... 
s


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

anndi39 said:


> Coat texture wasn't my only consideration... read my post. If coat texture was the only consideration a wheaten terrier would have fit the bill.


My apology, it wasn't my point to suggest your decision was made of only superficial motives. My point is that, yes, since you're going to spend many years with your dog, the quality of the breeder will only help the quality of your dog...and this would include temperament.


----------



## anndi39 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks curbside i appreciate that, and thats a very good point. 

I did ask my breeder...and no, she isn't a member of a breed club. I think its kinda funny how I was attacked first with the health testing and when my doodle passed that test, it was "oh my how whacky and hard to train they are"...and when my doodle was easily trained....then we find a new attack, "OH but is your breeder a club member?!" "NO? oh my what an awful doggy you have, shame!".... lol! 

But alas, Im tired...its just me against the majority and I am ready to bow out and find somewhere that people can accept anyone regardless of their doggy choice..... somewhere where people are able to look at your dog and say wow, he does sounds like a cool dog. Enjoy him!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I wasn't attacking, I was just curious if she was. Most people I find who show are it seems. 

And if it makes you feel any better, I have never met a goldendoodle so cannot comment on temperament. I did have a half golden retriever who was a wonderful dog however.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I wasn't attacking, I was just curious if she was. Most people I find who show are it seems.
> 
> And if it makes you feel any better, I have never met a goldendoodle so cannot comment on temperament. I did have a half golden retriever who was a wonderful dog however.


I think she was talking about me.... and if she thinks that was attacking she hasn't seen nothin yet.... 

I thought my answers were straightforward and just very calmly written even though it drives me nuts that folks are out there buying mixes from people who are charging the unsuspecting a ton of money for a mutt when there are mutts dying in shelters..... 
but thats ok..... 
whatever..... 

S


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Laurelin said:


> I'm also curious as to why she'd begin crossing the breeds in the first place. Is she a member of her breed's clubs, because I'm pretty sure the poodle breed club forbids the production of designer dogs.


Really???

I didn't realize that they forbid the production of hybrids. I didn't realize that the AKC had rules against it. 

I always thought it was just for the lack of quality dogs being bred, which would result in poorly tempered dogs, as well as multiple health problems. 

I wonder if the keeshond club has rules against breeding hybrids. I'm off to look!


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a "designer breed" and any time I mention her I feel attacked. When I first got her and looked up Puggat I saw no information hardly at all on the hybrid mix but now there are pages and pages of information on them. She is Pug and Rat terrier mixed and yes I know she is just a mutt. Alot of people make big deals about them, and I understand why, because they come from BYB and puppy mills, but, they are just the same as any other dog. Alot of people adopt dogs from the pound and such, well a "designer breed" is the same thing. A mutt. I do know that Pug and Rat terrier mixes that I've been around are very hyper and high strung. It takes alot to handle my Mazie.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> Alot of people adopt dogs from the pound and such, well a "designer breed" is the same thing.


It's not quite the same thing. When you adopt a dog from a shelter or rescue group, you are giving another chance to a dog who was previously discarded - sometimes for the most frivolous and arbitrary reasons.

When you buy a dog from a breeder who is intentionally mixing breeds, you are encouraging that breeder to crank out more dogs into a world that seems incapable of taking care of the ones that are already out there.

I actually have mixed feelings even about the breeding of purebred dogs. I think there are probably only a handful of people that should be doing even that. Since some of those may be on this forum, I don't want to start yet another fight. But, to me, the bottom line is that there seem to be a lot more good dogs than there are good people who are willing and able to take them in.

I think it's a shame when a Labradoodle owner is made to feel like an inferior human being but I don't think it's unreasonable to suggest that paying a premium price for a mixed breed dog is misguided.

It certainly doesn't mean that the dog is undeserving of a loving home or a proud owner. My sincere wish, however, is that some day we will recycle all those unwanted shelter dogs as willingly as we now recycle aluminum cans.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

What I mean was that in the end they are mutts. I agree that adopting and paying for one is a totally diffrent story. In my case she gave Mazie to us for free, which should have been a sign. Mazie is a nightmare, but we are making very good progress. I do agree with you though RonE..What I said came across wrong. What I meant was in the end they are mutts.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry..I repeated myself


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

RonE said:


> I actually have mixed feelings even about the breeding of purebred dogs. I think there are probably only a handful of people that should be doing even that. Since some of those may be on this forum, I don't want to start yet another fight. But, to me, the bottom line is that there seem to be a lot more good dogs than there are good people who are willing and able to take them in.
> 
> I think it's a shame when a Labradoodle owner is made to feel like an inferior human being but I don't think it's unreasonable to suggest that paying a premium price for a mixed breed dog is misguided.
> 
> It certainly doesn't mean that the dog is undeserving of a loving home or a proud owner. My sincere wish, however, is that some day we will recycle all those unwanted shelter dogs as willingly as we now recycle aluminum cans.


I am a breeder and I am here and I think it would be ignorant to say that many purebred responsible breeders don't also have mixed emotions at times. If you didn't care you wouldn't take the care necessary to make sure that your puppies don't contribute to the overall problem..... 

I don't think anyone is saying that the "designer " dog people themselves are inferior.... I personally think misguided is the good word.... the people that I find myself infuriated with are the breeders of these dogs..... .... the people who buy them don't know better and that is what infuriates me.... that these breeders are lining their pockets.... not working toward breed recognition (which is a big issue for me personally) basically lying to their puppy people about hybrid vigor and hypoallergenicness..... and charging alot of money using inferior breeding dogs because they generally can't get dogs to meet the standard due to the fact that no reputable breeder will sell them a nice dog.... Most of these breeders are just charging a ton of money for a mutt and being dishonest about it to boot..... so the puppy person to be honest I view as somewhat misguided and uneducated...... the breeder is just a ..... 
well we won't go there..... 

S


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Snowshoe said:


> Really???
> 
> I didn't realize that they forbid the production of hybrids. I didn't realize that the AKC had rules against it.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the keeshond breed club would have it specifically written in the member's code of ethics, but we sure do. Papipoos are an up-and coming designer cross, so it's stated specifically:



> BREEDING: Dogs will be bred according to the approved American Kennel Club Papillon Breed Standard. All pet puppies not kept by the breeder should be sold or placed into a caring home. Pets should ideally be spayed/neutered prior to placement, and at least be placed with a spay/neuter contract. Unplanned matings will be guarded against. *No member shall intentionally produce crossbred dogs and will never offer or advertise crossbred dogs for sale.*


PCA code of ethics.

It makes sense. The breed club is there to promote and preserve the breed. Producing popular crossbred dogs is not doing this.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

To me a mutt and a designer dog aren't the same thing. A mutt to me is a dog of undetermined breeds and therefore you have no idea what you're getting into. With a designer mixed breed you know the breeds you're dealing with. Yes I paid money for my designer dog. But it was alot cheaper than buying a similar pure bred dog. This is my 4th dog in my adult life. It's a small dog and I tried to find one at a shelter but you never see little dogs there, only big ones. The first 2 were adult rescues that we thought were a schnauzer and a springer spaniel and the 3rd was a puppy rescue retriever with what looked to be irish setter, maybe or maybe it was full blooded we never knew. We had lots of health and behavior issues with all three. Not all dogs are the same. Some fit better with your household or circumstances than others. To me, this time around I did tons of research to find a dog that would fit our household. Less dogs would be given up to shelters if people were more realistic with themselves before getting a dog. A dog is a huge committment of time and money.


----------



## howdy (Aug 3, 2008)

cindyareed said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently placed a deposit on a 3 week old goldendoodle pup. I just found out that the dad (standard poodle) is AKC registered and the mom (golden retriever) is APRI registered. Should I be concerned? I've read several posts about APRI registered dogs, and am still so confused as to whether or not it really does matter. We are simply wanting to have a puppy come join our lives as a family pet, and lifelong family member. We aren't interested in breeding or showing this dog. (We are mainly interested in the breed.) Anyway...I just thought I'd throw this out there and see what kind of advice or suggestions I may get. Some have said to "run" and others seem to say it shoudn't matter. Help!
> 
> Thanks!


We have an 8 month old goldendoodle that is HYPER and SHEDS. We have spent a lot of time and money on training. We bought from a "reputable seller" and was told of all the hype of what a good dog we were getting. Buyer beware.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

i just want to say that my sister has a black Goldendoodle that is the sweetest, mellowist, most easy going non-shedding dog i have ever encountered....she is just over 1 yr and still has the puppy antics that all dogs have (_regardless_ [irregardless is not technically a word folks] of the breed or mix) but she goes to work w/ my sister at an assisted living home and is quite welcome by all, residents and staff.....

i think the "buyer beware" aspect pertains to any and all four-legged kids....even the best of breeders can throw some that are more than the average person can handle....this is why there are so many dogs in shelters/rescues....b/c the buyer doesn't know what they are getting into and the "breeder" they buy from doesn't back up what they breed (take them back, etc) thus they are not the reputable/responsible breeders to begin w/....

just my ha'penny...FWIW


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

Around here, doodles run anywhere from $800-1200. I refuse to pay that much for a mutt.

Otherwise I think they are wonderful. There was one at obedience who was so relaxed, quiet and laid back. The trainer suggested the owner try him in therapy work.

A friend of mine bought one. Super friendly dog but owner keeps on top of training so dog doesn't think every person and child wants a doggy kiss.
She bought a second one that is much more laid back.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

This thread is well over a year old btw....


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> To me a mutt and a designer dog aren't the same thing. A mutt to me is a dog of undetermined breeds and therefore you have no idea what you're getting into. With a designer mixed breed you know the breeds you're dealing with.


The difference between a mutt and a designer dog is marketing and GREED on the part of the breeder. I've had and dearly loved mutts all my life, rescued from the pound, and other shelters. I'm fostering a designer dog right now - Mini Schnauzer and Shih Tzu. The "breeder" charged $900 for this puppy, whom she sold and gave to the buyer at the age of 4 weeks. This little dog is cute, but will require a lot of rehabilitation and behavior modification to even resemble a healthy, balanced dog. She's a fear biter, barks her head off, and more. If I hadn't agreed to take, and work with her, she would have been dumped at the shelter, and eventually pts. Because people don't want "problem dogs." 

If you aren't part of the solution, you are part of the problem. Ignorance is costing millions of dogs their lives.


----------



## Evie (May 2, 2008)

RonE said:


> ***
> I actually have mixed feelings even about the breeding of purebred dogs. I think there are probably only a handful of people that should be doing even that. Since some of those may be on this forum, I don't want to start yet another fight. But, to me, the bottom line is that there seem to be a lot more good dogs than there are good people who are willing and able to take them in.
> ***


I could not agree more.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

anndi39 said:


> But alas, Im tired...its just me against the majority and I am ready to bow out and find somewhere that people can accept anyone regardless of their doggy choice..... somewhere where people are able to look at your dog and say wow, he does sounds like a cool dog. Enjoy him!


good luck on that....i have been on MANY different dog forums and you get the same thing everywhere you go....some are cool about things others are not....so far i have found this site to be the most "accepting" of others than the 10 or so others i check out.....and i don't own a "designer" breed.....

when it comes time for the designer dogs, i really have no issues in it other than the price these people charge and that people out there are "suckered in to believing they have a one in a million, special "breed and will pay an astronomical amount of money for it....a gal i know just sold a litter of 9 Puggles at $550 a pup....her "reasoning" behind it?...b/c people will pay it, and this way she can get her 3 dogs fixed.....and, she claims she didn't need to have any health checks done as they are mixes (puggle-puggle breeding)....say, what?....so, go to the HS and rescue one from there for alot less.....

but, as long as the people will pay it, the idiot breeders will breed/charge it......

and i'm not attacking anyone here, just making a statement....


----------



## loratliff (Feb 7, 2008)

Snowshoe said:


> I didn't realize that they forbid the production of hybrids. I didn't realize that the AKC had rules against it.


Grrr... pet peeve: They are NOT hybrids. A hybrid is a cross between two different species (i.e., donkey + horse = mule). These dogs are simply mixed breeds. "Hybrid" is simply another term to get people to think they're buying something special.


----------



## DogsBestie (Apr 2, 2020)

Personally I love our goldendoodle. They were raised with an excellent foundation by our Toronto breeder. Goldendoodle Puppies | Sonny Doodles on Fifth | Ontario



loratliff said:


> Grrr... pet peeve: They are NOT hybrids. A hybrid is a cross between two different species (i.e., donkey + horse = mule). These dogs are simply mixed breeds. "Hybrid" is simply another term to get people to think they're buying something special.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

13-year-old thread. Please stop digging these up.


----------

